# Quebec Caribou Hunt



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm planning a Quebec caribou hunt in September. I am just looking for any pointers/suggestions/input from any of you folks that have been on this type of adventure. Any input helps!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Hoyt my Dad and I went back in 09...here is the thread PM me with any questions...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302249


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

we are hunting the 16-21 of sept this year. last i checked there were two available spots with us that week. we are going with explosylvia. PM me if interested been working on this trip a long time. super excited!!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I hunted up there in late 2007 and 2010 with my brother and really enjoyed it. 2011 was the first time my bro didn't go in 6 years, I believe.

From talking to other hunters the difference between your trip and ours is 1) you'll need to be ready to deal with bugs and 2) the warmer temps will make taking care of the meat more challenging 3) if you're flying in you have weight limits for your gear to consider.

Here's a thread I posted about our '07 trip:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=223230

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool stories guys and thanks for posting. Any advice on essentials to bring as far as gear for the mid September time frame?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Your outfitter should be sending you a equipment checklist. All of them operate a little differently. We were allowed 75lbs each not including weapons. So I had my bowcase and a quad SKB guncase with 2 rifles and 2 shotguns in it. Another outfit was only allowed 60lbs including weapons. If your worried about weight, wear one of your hunting outfits on the plane along with your boots. Pack all your optics/cameras in your backpack and use it as your carryon..


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If your bow-hunting get some practice in with the wind blowing. Good Luck


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> .... Any advice on essentials to bring as far as gear for the mid September time frame?


I'll be in N Ontario hunting moose this September so I've been working on my list also. These come to mind:

Thermacell/Bug Net
Binoculars
Rangefinder
Map/Compass/GPS
Cheesecloth game bags for quarters
Sturdy comfortable waterproof boots
Good raingear
Some way to transport downed animal/meat e.g. cart, sled, backpack


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

HAM,

Get *EVERYTHING* in writing. We booked a Caribou hunt and were told they would fly us out to the Caribou if we were not seeing any. Two small bulls (the ONLY Caribou we saw) were killed and the outfitter told us we were not hunting hard enough, so he didn't need to fly us anywhere else. Well obviously that was B/S, but we didn't have the "fly outs" in writing. So get what you agree on in writing and make sure you take a copy with you on the hunt. Also remember you are not in the good old U.S. of A and conduct yourself accordingly. You don't have the same rights over there that you have here. FRANK


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bonz 54 said:


> Also remember you are not in the good old U.S. of A and conduct yourself accordingly. You don't have the same rights over there that you have here. FRANK


Yup. I'm in Canada for work a couple weeks per month so I know that drill!!




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Bonz -good point. With the change in migration routes and new harvest restrictions try to make sure everything is in your favor in the area you hunt. The last two days of our hunt there was not a caribou in sight. Every one had tagged out early- but I always wondered how the next group did.Also be sure to carry the basics of survival in your pack -especially if you are going on a semi -do it yourself where there is a camp manager but you hunt on your own. You might not think you could get lost in an area so barren where you can see for ever. But we had one fellow from our camp get lost most of the night and another from the neighboring camp spent the night in the bush.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

ezcaller said:


> Bonz -good point. With the change in migration routes and new harvest restrictions try to make sure everything is in your favor in the area you hunt. The last two days of our hunt there was not a caribou in sight. Every one had tagged out early- but I always wondered how the next group did.Also be sure to carry the basics of survival in your pack -especially if you are going on a semi -do it yourself where there is a camp manager but you hunt on your own. You might not think you could get lost in an area so barren where you can see for ever. But we had one fellow from our camp get lost most of the night and another from the neighboring camp spent the night in the bush.


Friends did one a few years ago. They didn't buy enough food after they crossed the border and their planning wasn't good either. They were lucky the guide took them into town one day, 100 miles away. Neither one got a caribou and hunted hard. They found out they were in the wrong area and needed to go 50 miles farther North. Check all references and find past hunters for the guide if possible. They said if they did their homework online before the trip they would of booked elsewhere. Oh the Queb's hate americans so you better learn some french.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Painters Plastic drop cloth. You can spread this out while quartering up animal. Games bags for meat and a frame pack for packing out meat. Trust me you will be glad you took the these items after animal is down.

Hockey tape for sleeve and jacket cuffs. Black flies can get under your sleeves and bite ya.

Wet wipes, camp shoes (crocs), Bug repellent muskol or Bens. You may PM if you have any questions.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I went back in 2003ish or so with Safari Nordic. Everything so far is good advice.

If you're flying out of Montreal and leaving your vehicle at the airport or hotel, disable your vehicle so it won't get ripped off. We heard the stories and chained ours to a light pole. 

Plan for a weather day coming and going. We were limited to 65lbs of gear. I had both my gun and bow and gear for the week and made the 65lbs. It can be done.....weigh your gear ahead of time so you know.

Skin moisturizer. If you're on the tundra all day in the cool wind, you skin can dry out quick. I got wind burns on my cheeks. 

Go to the local CBP office and get your gun certificate form so you can bring the gun back into the states on the return trip. That saves you some time at the border. I got mine at the CBP office at the airport.

Bring a good fishing pole. There is some great fishing up there.

Some guys suggest trip insurance....you may want to consider that.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

TVCJohn is right get some trip insurance as well. Not a bad idea for anyone planning trips like this for sure.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Although I do travel to Canada more frequently than most, I've never taken a firearm/bow with me. Can someone explain the entire process and what I'll need to get over the border with my weapons? I'll be flying in if that helps...



TVCJohn said:


> Go to the local CBP office and get your gun certificate form so you can bring the gun back into the states on the return trip. That saves you some time at the border. I got mine at the CBP office at the airport.





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

We drove to Montreal... Our outfitter supplied us with the gun forms for entering into Canada, we had them all filled out when we hit the border. It was very early in the morning, we had to go inside with our forms and pay $25 a gun. (they never even looked at the guns). The one problem we did have was that we never pre-registered our weapons for coming back into the U.S. Luckily it was so crowded when we went inside to get our Game forms that they pushed us through (they werent happy). I guess they had others trying to get into the U.S. more important than us. Your flyiing so be sure to have your forms prepared for going into Canada and for coming back to the U.S.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Captain. This is my first out of country hunting trip so I want to be as prepared as possible!





Captain said:


> We drove to Montreal... Our outfitter supplied us with the gun forms for entering into Canada, we had them all filled out when we hit the border. It was very early in the morning, we had to go inside with our forms and pay $25 a gun. (they never even looked at the guns). The one problem we did have was that we never pre-registered our weapons for coming back into the U.S. Luckily it was so crowded when we went inside to get our Game forms that they pushed us through (they werent happy). I guess they had others trying to get into the U.S. more important than us. Your flyiing so be sure to have your forms prepared for going into Canada and for coming back to the U.S.


----------

